# Do you really need a real mouse gun?



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

SwissMiniGun Arme Miniature Miniature Arms

Only 6500 francs (swiss) or $6,500. Get one before they are all gone:glee:


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hahah, kind of ridiculous. You'd be just about as well served with a powerful BB gun or airgun.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

WOW! I thought my North American revolvers were small till I saw this!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> WOW! I thought my North American revolvers were small till I saw this!


I have a couple myself, I like the novelty of them for the most part but because of its small size it could be very useful.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually it's not the smallest functioning pistol around. Bought one of these in Germany about 20 years ago. they take a 2 MM pinfire blank and do launch a flare.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

maybe if you a very rich collector or something but a NAA is more practical and useful.
and like 7 or 8 grand cheaper -remember that's in francs or well should be euro's now so 1 euro =more than 1 usd dollar.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Cute to look at, but I don't want one.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

When dealing with the imigration issues they are, it might be a bit of a deterrent for young woman to use, especially in a country where they had tough gun laws to begin with! Pepper spray works fine too! But a loud snap and a small sting from a small caliber might send a rapist in another direction?!?!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I look at them as a novelty item, cool to have but of limited use. My mouse gun collection starts at 380 and ends at 45 colt. Well to be honest the colt isn't exactly a mouse gun. Though I consider the 380 the lower limit. There may come a time when the colt doesn't seem large enough.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My old USA Herman Survivors logger boots work fine.

Then there is kitty........


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I bet Barbie has one. The b!tch has everything else.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

mouse guns don't fit my big hands and I don't want to shoot something and have it feel like a bee sting . " rock salt is cheaper "


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

And people debate the 22LR for carry...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It being a mouse gun I thought it was to arm mice!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> And people debate the 22LR for carry...


Not everyone...
As long as I get to choose what I want to carry, why should I care?
If a person wants to carry a 22LR, or a teeny tiny revolver, fine by me....


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I remember way back when getting something that looked like that out of the bubble gum machine.


----------

